# 2 Images (jpg) zu einem zusammenfügen - nebeneinander



## tomstue (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe 2 Bilder (jpg) und möchte sie miteinander verknüpfen zu einem jpg. Zum Verständnis - es handelt sich um eine Legende und eine Karte.

Habe im Internet schon gefunden das der Mosaic Operator irgendwie in der Lage ist dies zu realisieren
(http://www.jhlabs.com/java/jai/index.html).
Hierbei müssen alle Tiles der beiden Bilder dieselben RasterModels und ColorModels haben. Leider komme ich mit der Klasse nicht wirklich zurecht.

Kennt sich einer von euch damit aus, oder kennt jemand noch eine andere Lösung? Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Zeichne die Bilder doch einfach übereinander?


----------



## tomstue (5. Dez 2008)

Dachte ich hätte die Lösung gefunden....

http://forums.java.net/jive/thread.jspa?threadID=21268

und es wird auch wunderbar ausgeführt....


Aber leider realisiert ImageIO es nicht für sehr große Bilder - und ich brauche es für 6000*6000 Pixel. Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wie man es mit JAI realisiert.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Quaxli (6. Dez 2008)

Habe den Link nur kurz überflogen, aber das ist eine ausführliche Anleitung zu dem Hinweis, den Wildcard Dir gegen hat.
Wie wäre es also, wenn Du zunächst mal Dein Problem konkreter beschreibst?
Ich denke schon, daß es mit ImageIO gehen sollte. Wenn Du also zunächst mal Dein Problem näher beschreibst oder die Fehlermeldung postest (evtl. zusammen mit Deinem Programm), finden wir vielleicht eine Lösung die auch ohne JAI funktioniert.


----------

